# Recommendation on Conversion Kit for EU6500i



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

I purchased a Honda EU6500 and intend on converting to tri-fuel. I have had a good experience in the past with the USCarb Type C kit on my older Generac. Does anyone have any input with regard to whether to go with the USCarb kit or the CMD conversion kit? I would be particularly interested in hearing any comparison with regard to ease of installation. The price differential is not material. 

Thanks


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Just as general information Honda will not warranty their engines that have fuel conversions on them. That is from Robert a member here who works for Honda. Roger


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

It is my understanding Honda will not warranty for damages deemed (by them) to have resulted from the conversion. I realize this give them significant discretion in determining what they will or won't warranty. Given the added convenience of natural gas, I am still going to undertake the conversion. During Sandy, when everyone was out hunting for gas and standing in line, my old Generac hummed (albiet loudly) away 14 hours x 6 days.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Jack If it were me I would run your new generator on gas for a while. After the break in time than I would decide on maybe doing a conversion. Your going to be very surprised how efficient and how quiet your EU6500 runs. I can store enough gas for 7 days running 24 hr's if I needed to. It sips gas. I'm glad you called them and got a great price. Are you setup with an interlock switch or a transfer switch?


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a 6 circuit transfer switch from my old set. My electrician has an interlock on order to match my panel. I want the flexibility of which circuits to power. Honestly hope I don't need to use it. A week without power during Sandy even with a generator was not pleasant to sat the least.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

I know what you saying. We were 5 days at my house and over a week at Dairy Queen. It was not fun. I felt like an engineer all week checking the generator, the watt meter and maintenance plus cleanup. It got old quick.


----------



## closenough (Nov 8, 2012)

I just received an email back from US Carb on the conversion for the EU6500 (more than 4 weeks since I sent the request.) 1. They require the carb sent to them, just like CMD. 2. They want over $50 more than CMD for the conversion. 

I have not decided yet which of the two will do the conversion for me. If I conclude that all else is equal then the money savings with CMD will be my choice.


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Closenough - does the Type C kit also require drilling on the EU6500? I thought that was the benefit to the Type C kit. I do know that the Type 1 and 4 kits require drilling. 

Also, I believe that the autochoke would have to be disabled and locked in the open position. The USCarb set up requires that the choke be in the open position. It may not be a problem when the engine is cold, but starting when the engine is warm with the auto choke will be a problem. I would not be thrilled with messing around with the autochoke wiring. I am not sure how CMD handles this issue. I have also attempted to contact CMD several times over the last few weeks without success.

Please keep me posted on how you make out with the process. Starting to wonder what I may be getting myself into!!!

Thanks
Andy


----------



## closenough (Nov 8, 2012)

Their reply to me was that having them modify the carb was the *only *option they offer for the 6500. The Type C kit will not work on the 6500. I think that's because there is no room inside the case to extend the carb out like you may be able to do on an open frame model.


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, I suspected that. I posted a question regarding that very issue on their tech forum and the tech responded that the Type C would work - He probably did not consider the space issue. 

Thanks Again


----------



## PeterB123 (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought the CMD kit was relatively easy to do. My only issue was the carb they sent me was defective. I sent it back and they sent me a replacement that worked without issue. 

Additionally, you may want to read my newest post on my thread about my conversion (that I'm about to post).


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Closenough, keep in mind that the US Carb kits that require drilling can not be switched between natural gas and gasoline.


----------



## PeterB123 (Oct 5, 2012)

Jackruf said:


> Closenough, keep in mind that the US Carb kits that require drilling can not be switched between natural gas and gasoline.


That is what I personally consider a deal breaker.


----------



## closenough (Nov 8, 2012)

Here are the first couple of lines from the email I received from US Carb:

"Good afternoon and thank you for contacting US Carburetion. Because the EU6500 is enclosed, we only have one option to convert it to trifuel."

I am probably going with CMD anyway.


----------

